# changing departure stations.



## buddy559 (Oct 23, 2013)

I made a discovery yesterday, that I am exactly in the middle of nowhere. :hi: I found I am 1hr, 25min from OTM and the CZ, and 1HR. 19min from LAP and the SWC.

The LD train would only be used to get me into CHI for a trip east, and I would go in coach on that leg due to the short duration. I have over a day to track each EB train and would have plenty of notice if one was running substantially late, or cancelled. Would Amtrak let me change the departure commuter leg to the other station, if the one I booked out of would misconnect for me, if I paid the mileage fare difference, or would they try to re price that leg at current prices?

Has anyone had any experience with this situation?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 23, 2013)

If you change your departure stations, especially to a different routing (SWC or CZ), they would have to cancel your reservation in full - and then make a new reservation at the current bucket (fare). If it was the same route, they could just extend the trip, and charge you the difference in fare.

I've had that happen. My station is KIN but I decided to continue to BOS. Both are on the NEC, so I was only charged the $7 difference in fare.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 23, 2013)

At a minimum, you should be able to make the change and pay the difference between the current fare on the new train and what you paid on the old train.

You may be able to talk an agent into making that swap "no cost" if it'll save a misconnect, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Notelvis (Oct 24, 2013)

One thing to consider which may or may not prove helpful if you need to change your travel arrangements on short notice, the station at Ottumwa, IA (an attractive Burlington era stone depot) is staffed by an Amtrak ticket agent who could sell a new ticket or exchange old ones on the spot whereas the LaPlata station has only a caretaker to open up the place at train times.

I'm tempted to suggest that you book the two legs of your trip separately in case you need to make a change between #4 and #6 or vice versa at the the last minute. Doing this though could leave you on your own in the event that both #4 and #6 are running late enough to miss your connection on the same day.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2013)

You could book the trip through from your preferred station and then book a "backup leg" from the other station to Chicago. That way you are covered by a guaranteed connection if both trains are late.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 24, 2013)

However, you are not supposed to book yourself on 2 trains at the same time. It can be done online, but if it is discovered that you are booked on 2 separate trains traveling at the same time, one will be cancelled by Amtrak - and that may be the train you decide to take. You may not know it was cancelled until after you board and your ticket is scanned. Then you'll have to purchase a new ticket on board - and those tickets are now only sold at the highest fare!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me of that.

Not too hard to get around though, book one trip as "David A. Traveler" and the other as "D. Anthony Traveler". Don't put your AGR number on the "other" reservation, though.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 24, 2013)

That is one way to get around it, yes. But if you do collect AGR points, it may be tough going to prove that the "David A. Traveler" is not the same person as the "D. Anthony Traveler" whose reservation was cancelled. You may never see those AGR points!


----------

